# Off-Topic >  Inexpensive trailer hitch

## jimfols

Red Green says "If the women don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy".

----------

bruce.desertrat (Jun 10, 2021),

Scotty1 (Jun 9, 2021)

----------


## mbshop

Brilliant ! Off to find a piece of 4x4 .

----------


## CharlesWaugh

I bet that gets expensive pretty quick.

----------

Beserkleyboy (Jun 10, 2021),

markonevet (Jun 9, 2021),

toeless joe (Jun 9, 2021)

----------


## Haroun

> I bet that gets expensive pretty quick.



Yeah, my thoughts exactly. It's low money down but the final payment......

----------


## RetiredFAE

Reminds me of a felony traffic stop and arrest I did years ago, on a 1970 1 ton Dodge 4x4 pickup, lifted 3 full feet, using red wood 2x4's nailed together to form 4x4's, 3 feet long, and then placed one at each corner between the axle housing and the bottom of the leaf springs, and held at both ends with a two side by side strips of plumbers pipe hanger tape, you now, the 1/2 or so wide metal "tape" with holes punched every half inch or so, those were nailed up and over the leaf springs, and under the axle housings. 

Truck was in CA, with Tennessee plates, and those 2x4's had a real weathered, splintery look to them. 
Owner was not happy when I had the unsafe vehicle towed. Less happy when I put cuffs on him, I was a Fed at the time, and he had a federal warrant on him. Ruined his whole day he said.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I bet that gets expensive pretty quick.



Yes, it certainly wood.

----------


## schuylergrace

I don't mean to pick nits, but shouldn't the ball be made of wood, too? You know, coefficient of expansion, beautiful grain, feng shui, and all that. I'm thinking a nice walnut burl...maybe, quilted maple...

----------


## dave003

I hope this is some kind of sick joke! My head almost exploded the second I saw the picture.

----------


## Nick79

Laughable, not even well made example of a disaster waiting to happen.

----------


## toyman

Dueling banjos strumming in the background... hey Bubba, watch this!

----------


## bruce.desertrat

Not a Red Green job, not enough duct tape.... :Big Grin:

----------

jimfols (Jun 10, 2021)

----------


## jimfols

> Not a Red Green job, not enough duct tape....



+1 on the not enough duct tape....

----------


## bwpigeon

yup, I bet it's DOT approved to. LOL

----------


## Haroun

> yup, I bet it's DOT approved to. LOL



USFS approved though

----------


## Haroun

Got it from Pep Pills Boys

----------


## NeiljohnUK

One way to stop the usual receiver hitch clatter and bang I suppose...

----------


## Frank S

Not defending the use of wood in this example since none of us know the story behind the reason for his making a receiver out of wood in the first place.
For all we know he may have been towing some little 4x6 trailer with a push lawnmower loaded in it, in which case the hitch would have been more than sufficient
We need to remember also that back in the day wagons were made almost entirely out of wood even having wooden beams for the axles with only an iron stub for a spindle these wagons were sometimes made to haul tons of ore 100s of miles pulled by huge teams of draft animals.
Even the early heavy duty trucks had wood frames and they hauled tens of tons over less than perfect roads sometimes without roads at all

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Not defending the use of wood in this example since none of us know the story........<snipped>........early heavy duty trucks had wood frames and they hauled tens of tons over less than perfect roads sometimes without roads at all



True enough. But wood available to them [ie yellow southern pine] is far tougher than oak of today. 
Pine of today? Terrific source of paint stirrers and wood pile stickers.

----------


## G.Paul

If you want to loose a trailer and cause a bad accident i recommend a hitch like this one shown

----------


## Nick79

Still laughing - even the wood grain orientation makes this weaker. Okay enough of this, need to check out a couple of non-tool posts.

----------


## BuffaloJohn

Also, this piece of wood is only a 2"x2" and by putting the notch on the top, all the load of the trailer is carried by a 1"x2" piece of wood with a cut.

----------


## jimfols

I can't see the trailer hitch on the toyota but I think it is made with wood.

----------

schuylergrace (Jun 13, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I can't see the trailer hitch on the toyota but I think it is made with wood.



Aye Carumba! At least they realized the beam orientation correctly.

----------


## jimfols

"Aye Carumba! At least they realized the beam orientation correctly."

On the site where I stole this, someone added that if they had put the beam the other way it wouldn't capsize. I feel sure it was in jest.

----------


## BuffaloJohn

I didn't look closely, but this is certainly a "what's wrong with this picture".

Maybe they put the beam that way so they could get some extra height on the lift. The beam does look like it has a sag and it doesn't look like an optical illusion...

----------


## Toolmaker51

> "Aye Carumba! At least they realized the beam orientation correctly."
> 
> On the site where I stole this, someone added that if they had put the beam the other way it wouldn't capsize. I feel sure it was in jest.



re: in jest. We know that; not convinced it's anywhere near universal. There's plenty of content web wide to make a convincing argument. The net has spread plenty of believable [to some] nonsense, as seen by others. 
I'm reporting a bank spam email right now. All very legitimate looking, minimal in awkward phrases/ spelling/ punctuation. The single real questionable facet; the return address; not xxxx@.com but xxxx@*-*com.
That's all it would take, user name, account number, password, current balance.....Poof!

Examining their 'link' to account recovery, reveals this [altered to make inactive] hteeheep://hack.cs.uwindsor.ca/includes/trutruttrut/
Relatively certain that ain't my bank, probably not anyone's but scammer themself. 
Sorry, NO deposit!

----------


## marksbug

a steell one would be cheeper nowdays... but 3 years ago...I built a trailer...steel frame.( bed frame, no pun intended but...yup it's a bed for a for a truck bedliner!!)..truck bed liner and..2x4 for the tongue. works great..."J" bolts for axles. $3.00 each harbinger of fright pneumatic tires.

----------


## poppajac

At least they could have painted it black.

----------


## Manitoba Man

Weight and therefore fuel saving too.

----------

